# االاقسام العامة > الرياضه الافريقية والعربية والعالمية >  >  جدول مواعيد مباريات كأس الأمم الأفريقية 2015

## osa sinnar

*  السبت 17 يناير 2015

   19:00 غينيا الاستوائيةx   الكونجو
   22:00 الجابون xبوركينا فآسو

 الأحد 18 يناير 2015

   19:00 زامبيا جمهورية الكونجوX تونس 
   22:00 كاب فيرديX تونس 

 الاثنين 19 يناير 2015

   19:00 غاناX السنغال
   22:00 جنوب أفريقياXالجزائر

 الثلاثاء 20 يناير 2015

   19:00 ساحل العاج Xغينيا
   22:00 الكاميرون Xمالي

 الأربعاء 21 يناير 2015

   19:00 بوركينا فآسوX غينيا الاستوائية
   22:00 الكونجوX الجابون 

 الخميس 22 يناير 2015

   19:00 تونس Xزامبيا
   22:00 جمهورية الكونجوX كاب فيردي 

 الجمعة 23 يناير 2015

   19:00 الجزائر Xغانا
   22:00 السنغال Xجنوب أفريقيا

 السبت 24 يناير 2015

   19:00 ماليXساحل العاج
   22:00 غينيا Xالكاميرون 

 الأحد 25 يناير 2015

   21:00 بوركيناX فاسو الكونجو
   21:00 غينيا الاستوائيةX الجابون 

 الاثنين 26 يناير 2015

   21:00 تونس Xجمهورية الكونجو
   21:00 زامبياX كاب فيردي 

 الثلاثاء 27 يناير 2015

   21:00 الجزائرX السنغال
   21:00 غانا Xجنوب أفريقيا 

 الأربعاء 28 يناير 2015

   21:00 ساحل العاجXالكاميرون
   21:00 مالي Xغينيا



*

----------


## osa sinnar

*المجموعة الأولي : غينيا الاستوائية ,  الكونجو , الجابون , بوركينا فآسو .  المجموعة الثانية : زامبيا , جمهورية الكونغو الديمقراطية , الرأس الأخضر , تونس .  المجموعة الثالثة : غانا , السنغال , جنوب أفريقيا , الجزائر .  المجموعة الرابعة : كوت ديفوار , الكاميرون , غينيا , مالي
*

----------

